# Best place to buy antlers????



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Where is the best place to purchase deer antlers for my puppy?? I figured the foodies would be in the know! 

Thanks in advance.

Amy


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The ones I like best I get from here:
antlers: Buy at Wag.com - Free Shipping

The Happy Dog of Cape Cod. I get the petite size in both whole and split. 

If you purchase from wag.com, please check retailmenot.com for a discount code if you are a first time customer:
Wag.com Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for wag.com


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i get mine from here 

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick

wow they even have bull horns too now LMAO! :lol:


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks you guys. You're the best!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine have now had deer, elf and moose.

Elk is their favorite, then moose, then deer.

Deer is whiter and has less marrow so apparently less flavorful. Elk is all I buy now. 

I'll have to go see if Best Bully Sticks has elk!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the coupons Karen! I just ordered the split petite ones too!


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

I grabbed her an elk antler yesterday when I stopped at a pet boutique to get her ZP (it's about 30 miles away but near my neurologist's office). She could not care less about the thing. Hopefully she will learn to like it!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Toss it in the bag of ZP for a day or two. They are not flavored like plastic or snack chews. Also if the edges are perfect, it takes a little roughing up on a dremel or saw for them to get inside to the yummy marrow. Mine each have one with or beside them at all times.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Great idea on the ZP. The end of the last bag was powder and she won't eat that but it would be perfect for "seasoning" the antler. The antler is split lenghtwise so the marrow is exposed. I had so idea what to look for so I had to trust that the salesperson told me the correct thing to look for. The marrow is dark so hopefully that is a good sign??


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

gravymommy said:


> Great idea on the ZP. The end of the last bag was powder and she won't eat that but it would be perfect for "seasoning" the antler. The antler is split lenghtwise so the marrow is exposed. I had so idea what to look for so I had to trust that the salesperson told me the correct thing to look for. The marrow is dark so hopefully that is a good sign??


Yes! Once she figures out what to do with it, she might just love it. You can even wet it a bit and let part of the marrow get soft. The split are their favorites. Mine like them even better after they have gotten nice and spitty...haha!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I purchased mine at Wag after Karen posted about it before. Mimi is not much
of a chewer, but Jax LOVES the split Elk.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

If you want a local store or something I've seen some at Bass Pros shops. 

But looks like you've got plenty of reccomendations above.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Would anyone happen to know where I could buy them that ships throughout Europe? Maybe some UK-based site that sells them?


----------



## Sprocket (May 5, 2012)

Another great place is Ebay! 

You can buy whole antlers and cut them yourself for much less than what the stores charge


----------

